# Average RCI trading power for [DVC] 2 bedroom



## bowtiebear (Apr 10, 2013)

What are the average trading power for a 2 bedroom at any of the DVC resorts?  Today I saw a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs for 21 in September.  We need a 2 bedroom at least and I'm trying to decide if it would be better to save what I have this year and combine to try and get into Disney or if that would be pointless.

I am open to anytime of year but would prefer not to go during the summer months.  

Also can someone tell me how to do an on going search?  I have done those in the past but I can not find where to go now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Look to the right of the screen on RCI in the exchange window for Ongoing Search.

DVC inventory is never less than 21 but has been really high for 2 bedrooms at various times.  I would count on it costing around 39 points for the 2 bedroom in fall.  But it might be less.  Who knows?  

If you enter an ongoing search, be sure you enter DVC codes only and don't enter the area in the boxes at the top.  You will get anything and everything to match.  

Personally, I would take any number of resorts before spending the extra on Disney.  Unless you aren't going to get a car..... Then Disney is the ideal place to stay and worth every cent.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 11, 2013)

If you join TUG, you'll have access to Sighting Reports (and reading timeshare reviews and other benefits), and can look to see historically what the TPU values have been for DVC sightings.

Generally, I would say 25-40 depending on the time of year.  I've seen a FEW smaller ones (mostly late deposits, probably due to cancellations) and they were even higher for a while (a couple years ago?).  What they'll be in the future is any man's guess, but that's what they've been in the past.


----------



## davidsc111 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have an October OKW 2 bedroom this year for 21


----------



## bowtiebear (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you all so much!  

Right now there is a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs but it only sleeps 4 and there are 5 of us.  Although if you add up the total weight of my 3,4 and 8 year old they would still be less than a full size adult.

Is it worth staying on site so you can get the meal plan?  That is the biggest reason I'm thinking of staying on site.  We will be driving so we will have our car.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 12, 2013)

bowtiebear said:


> Is it worth staying on site so you can get the meal plan?  That is the biggest reason I'm thinking of staying on site.  We will be driving so we will have our car.


Generally, the dining plan is an awful value.  For about $55 per night per adult (and about $20 per night per kid), you get one table service meal, one counter service meal and one snack.  The kids can be an okay deal, but it's really tough to get $55 worth of value out of the adult ones.  There are a few table service restaurants where you can get close to $30 in "value" and a few counter service options where you can get about $15 in "value" and some snack options where you can get $5 in "value", but even then you come up about $5 short of breaking even.

If you really want to eat on site at Disney, just pay out of pocket (or look at the Tables In Wonderland card, if you plan on spending more than about $350 at table service restaurants).  But you'll get a better value and better food if you eat off site (and an even better value if you cook in your timeshare).


----------



## bnoble (Apr 12, 2013)

> Is it worth staying on site so you can get the meal plan?


No.

(Apparently, the above message is too short.  But, it's correct.)


----------



## bowtiebear (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks again!
The more I think about it the more I think we will stay offsite and save the trading power.  I have friends that insist I must stay on site or I am missing out but for the cost difference I don't know if it is worth it.  The meal plan was the one reason I thought it may be but sounds like it isn't worth it either.  We will be driving so the airport shuttle doesn't matter.  For the $95 more I would have to pay to stay on site I can pay to park everyday we will be there at the park we are going to.

I really want to stay at the Summerbay Houses and I could stay at those for 2 weeks or more for what I could Disney.

Right now we are going back and forth about where to go this year.  We did Disney last year so again this year may be to much.


----------



## spookykennedy (Apr 13, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Generally, the dining plan is an awful value.  For about $55 per night per adult (and about $20 per night per kid), you get one table service meal, one counter service meal and one snack.  The kids can be an okay deal, but it's really tough to get $55 worth of value out of the adult ones.  There are a few table service restaurants where you can get close to $30 in "value" and a few counter service options where you can get about $15 in "value" and some snack options where you can get $5 in "value", but even then you come up about $5 short of breaking even.
> 
> If you really want to eat on site at Disney, just pay out of pocket (or look at the Tables In Wonderland card, if you plan on spending more than about $350 at table service restaurants).  But you'll get a better value and better food if you eat off site (and an even better value if you cook in your timeshare).



I totally agree. Part of what we love about DVC or other villa/timeshares is NOT having to eat every meal out. We had free dining a few years back and we were so sick of trying to use up the credits! I would never pay for the dining plan. Sometimes all my kids want is an uncrustable and some carrots I pack for the day.


----------



## cory30 (Apr 13, 2013)

I do think the meal plan can be a fairly decent value if you have kids under the age of ten, are planning to eat a table service for dinner, and intend to to do several character meals. The character meals can be very expensive with adults prices pushing $40 and kids prices $20+(which is more than the kids daily price for the meal plan). Generally, even the standard meal plan is too much food for our family (2 adults, 2 kids under 10) but can save us some money as we generally prefer to eat dinner at a table service restaurant and with the kids will be doing places like Chef Mickey's, 1900 Park Fare, Crystal Palace, etc.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2013)

Things I would take advantage of with kids your ages staying onsite Disney -

I assume you have another adult along with you and the 3 kids? Staying onsite allows you to send 1 adult with a kid back to the unit w/o EVERYONE heading back. Allows Extra Magic Hours for the early birds in the family or the late night owls - my 11yo nephew was sitting with me EVERY morning at 7:15AM waiting for the Disney bus to the park with the AM EMH's. And we were at late hours at Epcot and Hollywood studios several nights also. We did the resort pools, grab lunches back at the unit, went Downtown Disney at least twice, etc ... and NEVER worried as to where the car was parked ... 

Oh, that's right - we didn't rent a car. 

I had been onsite Disney twice without a car - once a month before this trip to create my action plan for his trip (AP helps). EMHs are the BEST - very short lines, less crowded parks, no guilt about leaving after 3 hours at the park  and coming back later or going to another park (or when someone got SOAKED on a water ride or is hungry or wants less noise or pool time or too hot or raining or just plain needs a nap).

PS I had the "difficult" child solo with me - his parents thought a 7 day Disney trip would be total torture (ok, any trip is impossible with him). I signed up for the PhotoPass thing and his mom/dad could get online to look at the pictures several times a day, so they could SEE the kid and I were still alive and what we were doing). His 2 older brothers came with their parents to met us at the airport on arrival night.

PSS: We did not do the Disney dining plan - we brought almost all our food with us in our luggage and did a farewll dinner at the Jambo House Afician buffet.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2013)

Want to make sure you KNOW that your luggage will APPEAR in your room at Disney and you can CHECK your luggage for almost all the airlines, in the lobby of your DVC resort....

So much better in handling 3 little ones after a plane flight to Disney!

All part of the Disney Magic!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 14, 2013)

spookykennedy said:


> I totally agree. Part of what we love about DVC or other villa/timeshares is NOT having to eat every meal out. We had free dining a few years back and we were so sick of trying to use up the credits! I would never pay for the dining plan. Sometimes all my kids want is an uncrustable and some carrots I pack for the day.


We took advantage of the free dining promotion for several years (before we discovered timeshares), and we did love the food, the experiences, and even trying to maximize the value of the plan.

But when we got into timeshares and the dining plan was no longer available, we changed our tactic and actually found it quite liberating not being tied down to ADRs and primarily Disney dining.

We've never actually paid for the dining plan.  We always got it through free dining, and always by staying at a Disney Value resort (which no longer qualifies for the regular free dining).  Our "cost" for the dining plan was basically just the difference between paying full rack rate (about $100 per night) vs. getting a discounted room rate ($70-80) or an off-site room (perhaps $50 for a comparable room).  For our family (of four at the time), the dining plan was well worth $50/night (and even $100/night the last time we did it -- paying for a Value room that we never used, and actually staying in a timeshare).  But now with a family of 5, it's DEFINITELY not worth the ~$200/night it would cost us.

The on site transportation is definitely nice.  Free parking (if you don't already get it from an AP) is also a nice perk.  Proximity to some of the parks is also nice.  EMH is nice if you take advantage of it.  But none of those are "musts".

When we exchange for Orlando timeshares for WDW trips, we always try for onsite, but aren't disappointed if we end up having to stay off site.


----------

